# Binaural sound or holophonics - does it have a future recording-wise?



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

How it works:






Examples:





















What do you think? (While searching for other examples on YouTube be careful because some samples are bogus and simply contain sudden loud sounds - always start with the volume turned down and examine the whole video at low volume before turning it up).


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I listened to all videos but not with cans, I will try again later with them, just as an aside I have a Carver C-1 Pre Amp this has sonic holography built into it, when selected the sound comes from all directions, although only a stereo set up it extends much wider than the two speakers + rear sound as well. the only problem is that you have to sit in the sweet spot, if you move 6 inches to the side the effect is lost so not a lot of use for group listening, but very effective for a solo listener.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

The effects are only perceivable on earphones, I used simple earbuds. Binaural recording records with two microphones spaced exactly like human ears and this is why such recordings give a perception of being immersed in an environment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I had another listen with my sennheiser's it is very impressive I also tried the Steam Train one here it never caught on, I wonder why?


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

The train is very good - the idea is that you can perceive its presence to the left and very close to you towards the end of the clip. What kind of Sennheisers do you have? Cans/buds/in-ear?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

I have Cans HD 580 Precision


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

I listened to the train one in both formats, but couldn't really hear the difference. This is using a pair of mid-range Sennheiser headphones. What I didn't like was the sound as the train passed - the sudden lurch over to the left, which struck me as completely unrealistic.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

OK, so after a few clips - what do you think? Can binaural recording have a future in classical recordings?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Lang said:


> What I didn't like was the sound as the train passed - the sudden lurch over to the left, which struck me as completely unrealistic.


But that is exactly what they sound like 

I do not know if it has a future with music, I doubt it, it is not a new system and as I said in my earlier post it is only any good if you are the only listener, I will admit that the effect is much greater when using speakers, head phones do not give the full 3 dimensional sound stage.


----------

